# Paint over paint



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

My son brought me a plank today that is to be used as a part of an agility course for dogs. It had been painted white, probably less than a year ago, and yesterday someone painted it blue and yellow. After the paint dried, it looked like it had been tie-dyed. He needs it finished tomorrow, so I took my belt sander and removed every scrap of paint so he can get it repainted tomorrow.

When I was younger, a Scottish craftsman told me some rules for applying paint over paint. He had me remember "You put salt on chips, but you don't put chips on salt." Unfortunately, i can't remember what 'chips' and 'salt' stood for. 

At any rate, I know there are some rules of thumb for repainting. If anyone knows what they are, could you tell us in 256 words or less? Much appreciated.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Prime it & paint it the color you want. Don't mix the water base paint with the oil base paint.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

So does it matter what kind of primer I use? If I am to use an oil based paint over a water based paint, should I prime with an oil base primer? And if I am applying latex over oil based paint, do I use a latex primer?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I have used Kilz water base primer. Then have painted with water based paint & oil base paint after primer was dry. I don't remember if you can use a water base paint over an oil base primer. Here is a link to their website & you can read thru it find the best choice for your application.

KILZ® Brand Home


----------

